# Toll free route to South of France?



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We are heading down to the South of France next week, aiming for the Nice/Monaco area before hopping over the border into Italy.


Any recommendations for a toll-free route through France? We will be starting at Calais.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

More information required Dave.

Do you want to "leg it" and get there fairly quickly, or would you rather mooch and make the journey part of the holiday - stopping at every frites stall you come across!! :wink2:

It makes a lot of difference to what might be suggested.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just set your satnavs to avoid toll roads.
Worked for me loads of times.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Dave

I am far from being a French routes expert but I do know where to find what looks like a good route :-

The fastest route to the Mediterranean avoiding tolls
Calais to Perpignan 1200 km - with at least 830 km on motorway or dual carriageway << click it's a link to About France dot com.

Maybe the forum France experts could comment on it :wink2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> More information required Dave.
> 
> Do you want to "leg it" and get there fairly quickly, or would you rather mooch and make the journey part of the holiday - stopping at every frites stall you come across!! :wink2:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.

Looking at a fairly leisurely drive over 7 days ish. Not looking to travel more than 200 miles per day, using mostly aires.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am with Dave on this one.

You can save TIME or you can save MONEY. What you cannot do is save BOTH.

If your time is limited then you will need to bite the bullet and pay for the Peage, Its gonna cost in the region of 150 - 200 euro's EACH WAY!!! (depends on the size of your vehicle, if over 3500Kg press the "help" button and you SHOULD be able to get Classe Deux rates, even at the automatic booths) 

Depending on how much driving you are prepared to do, time wise rather than distance, and dont forget if you are over 3500Kg your LOWER speed limit so you need to factor that into your calculation. 

If you are prepared to simply hammer it to get there then realistically its a long two days driving on the Peages. Boring but the quickest way to cover the miles.

If thats not what you want, and you have the time, then stick with the non Peage route, however that will take you a LOT longer. Five days being realistic. Others will tell you it can be done in less. I am sure it can but do you really want to be driving for that long at a time on non motorway roads through tiny villages??? (beware of "Flic" and his speed cameras they have ZERO tolerance these days, especially in respect of tourists, easy revenue generation as they (we) simply dont have the time to argue before a magistrate 5 days down the line do we) 

So the first (most important) decision you need to make is Peage or Non Peage and go from there.

Either way enjoy the trip !!!

Andy

Just seen your last post so I would say go for the non Peage route


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi....
We went across via the tunnel, Charleville Mezieres, Colmar, into Switzerland - Interlaken, Annecy, Moustieres, into Provence camping in the mountains, Cavalaire sur mare, Cassis, Avignon, Carcassonne, Sarlat, Brantome, Oradour sur Glane, Amboise, Arromanches and home.....

6 weeks....3,500 miles

Wonderful trip...


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Devonboy said:


> We are heading down to the South of France next week, aiming for the Nice/Monaco area before hopping over the border into Italy.
> 
> Any recommendations for a toll-free route through France? We will be starting at Calais.


Why?


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Doing a similar trip (see http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/37...rsica-route-late-sept-2015-a.html#post1628577)

Calais (depart 9am Wed) to Toulon, (arrived 9PM Friday) late September, and looking for a slow cheap trip down,, (the return will be the fast dear run!)

Not so sure i will get away with the "Help" button at the toll booths, and shouting Camping Car at them, as will be near 6000 kgs, 3.5 meters high, plus a 2500kg + 7 meter long trailer, as the web site's suggest we will be class 4 !!

The sat nag will do most of the work, being set to avoid tolls,, but guess there are times when a toll will be worth the detour

So also looking for suggestion of routes, plus a couple of Aires on the way


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Down the A75 is a nice easy route to the coast then turn left ! (Motorway but FREE except for the Millau bridge & that's worth the cost in time & energy wasted using the old road through the town.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Only issue with that route is the hills !! after Clermont Ferrand,, at over 8 ton train weight,, can be a right pain !!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

TJ101 said:


> Only issue with that route is the hills !! after Clermont Ferrand,, at over 8 ton train weight,, can be a right pain !!


You would certainly have to keep your wits about you! Some of those descents on the A75 seem to go on for ever. That said, its easily the most picturesque motorway that I have ever driven and on top of that you have the Millau viaduct!!!

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

spykal said:


> Hello Dave
> 
> I am far from being a French routes expert but I do know where to find what looks like a good route :-
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Mike. looked at the site, some very useful info on it. The recommended route looks pretty good, it follows on from the route we took last year to the Dordogne.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> Down the A75 is a nice easy route to the coast then turn left ! (Motorway but FREE except for the Millau bridge & that's worth the cost in time & energy wasted using the old road through the town.


Looks a good option.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> You would certainly have to keep your wits about you! Some of those descents on the A75 seem to go on for ever. That said, its easily the most picturesque motorway that I have ever driven and on top of that you have the Millau viaduct!!!
> 
> Andy


Is the A75 more hilly than the A20 route from Vierzon to Brive La Gaillarde? Just looked at the pictures of the Millau viaduct very impressive, well worth a visit.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

If you have not done the Millau bridge,, well worth the trip, even the visitors centre underneath



> "Important warning:
> The A75 route across the Massif Central uplands is not recommended in winter or for cars towing heavy caravans. It is a mountain motorway that rises on 3 occasions to over 1100 metres and has several long and relatively steep gradients."


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Going through France to the Med on the A75 it's mostly downhill, coming back up on this route is a lot of long drags in lower gears.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Going through France to the Med on the A75 it's mostly downhill, coming back up on this route is a lot of long drags in lower gears.


Hi Vic

If you start at Calais ( sea level) and you finish at the Med ( sea level) how does that work :grin2:

Ok Ok I think I get what you mean... gentle ups and steep downs going south and the opposite coming back 0


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike

If you look at a globe all will become clear. It's a downhill direction all the way from Calais south to the Mediteraen sea.

Simples

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Many thanks for all the suggestions. As a result we are going to follow the A75 route towards the South. the Millau viaduct looks amazing & return via the recommended route from About-France.com.


Many thanks......................


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest, what would your sat nav route have been, putting in no tolls of course.

cabby


----------

